# What is the Best Way to Apply Thermal Compound?



## Skud (Jun 9, 2011)

Hardware Secrets have tested various methods of applying thermal paste on CPU and tested for their temps. In the end, they confirm what we probably know for quite some time - a small/tiny dot at the middle of the CPU is the most efficient way to get good thermals, no need to spread it all around.


*Link:* 

What is the Best Way to Apply Thermal Compound? | Hardware Secrets


----------



## vwad (Jun 9, 2011)

Interesting, Is it needed to apply the paste even if you are using pro after market coolers ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 9, 2011)

vwad said:


> Interesting, Is it needed to apply the paste even if you are using pro after market coolers ?



Definitely yes...


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 9, 2011)

yup, a thermal paste is needed even if you use an *PRO AFTER MARKET COOLER*.


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2011)

Actually if you are using an aftermarket cooler *you have to *apply the thermal paste. Stock coolers generally have them pre-applied so no need to apply thermal paste there unless you want better thermals. Aftermarket coolers generally don't come with thermal paste pre-applied.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 9, 2011)

Sheesh...I was thinking of using the spread method when my Noctua arrives..with the TX4...now what to do?


----------



## asingh (Jun 9, 2011)

Cause the two metallic surfaces can never be 100% integral in docking. There would be air gaps, which would hinder thermal transfer. The TIM facilitates 100% mating of the two surfaces.


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2011)

And the heat spreader of the CPU is exactly flat, its a bit conclave. So gaps would be there with the heatsink. TIM is thus an absolute necessity.

@mukherjee: I have seen just a small drop is enough to get good, stable thermals. Now the choice is yours.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 9, 2011)

nICE Article...  Thanks.


----------



## tkin (Jun 9, 2011)

People, watch these videos to understand TIM spreading properly, so follow the method that best suites your tim type.

[YOUTUBE]EyXLu1Ms-q4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ffK7L0Qj13Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jun 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> Hardware Secrets have tested various methods of applying thermal paste on CPU and tested for their temps. In the end, they confirm what we probably know for quite some time - a small/tiny dot at the middle of the CPU is the most efficient way to get good thermals, no need to spread it all around.
> 
> 
> *Link:*
> ...





But for COoler like Hyper 212 +  Benchmark Reviews: Performance Computer Hardware Tests   method is better rite?


----------



## tkin (Jun 9, 2011)

Rajesh345 said:


> But for COoler like Hyper 212 +  Benchmark Reviews: Performance Computer Hardware Tests   method is better rite?


Yes, for HDTs that method is needed.


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice videos there tkin.

@rajesh: If I am not mistaken, you ultimately need to cool the cores of the CPUs which generally remains at the center of the CPU. So covering the whole heat spreader from one angle to angle with TIM is not going to be very helpful. I might be wrong though.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have tried many methods including card spread,finger spread (covered with a plastic cover) etc but the best so far is pressing a drop of TIM applied at the centre of the proccy with the heatsink


----------



## baccilus (Jun 10, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> I have tried many methods including card spread,finger spread (covered with a plastic cover) etc but the best so far is pressing a drop of TIM applied at the centre of the proccy with the heatsink



That doesn't work too well for Hyper 212 Plus type coolers.


----------



## Skud (Jun 10, 2011)

Its not about spreading of the TIM buddy, its about the temps. If ajai5777 is talking about his Hyper TX3, it is also a HDT cooler like Hyper 212+. And as I have mentioned earlier, its about cooling your cores, not the whole heat spreader.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2011)

hmmm....good one
from next time i'll be focusing on the center of the chip
but how thick should be the thermal compound?


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

Skud said:


> Its not about spreading of the TIM buddy, its about the temps. If ajai5777 is talking about his Hyper TX3, it is also a HDT cooler like Hyper 212+. And as I have mentioned earlier, its about cooling your cores, not the whole heat spreader.


The Heatspreader is in direct contact with the core and while the center does become hotter the entire area also gets quite hot and carries heat, so the more contact the better, now HDTs have grooves in them, the tim gets in those grooves and hence contact is lost with the heatpipes, HDTs have less surface area than normal plate coolers, so contact is very important, you must follow the method posted a few posts above.



Piyush said:


> hmmm....good one
> from next time i'll be focusing on the center of the chip
> but how thick should be the thermal compound?


If the stuff is a bit runny(MX2), put one drop on the center(small drop), then put the cooler over it, if its viscous like TX4, put one drop on center of, then spread it around with finger(use plastic to cover your finger).


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2011)

I remembre sticking it all on the die


----------



## Skud (Jun 10, 2011)

tkin said:


> The Heatspreader is in direct contact with the core and while the center does become hotter the entire area also gets quite hot and carries heat, so the more contact the better, now HDTs have grooves in them, the tim gets in those grooves and hence contact is lost with the heatpipes, HDTs have less surface area than normal plate coolers, so contact is very important, you must follow the method posted a few posts above.
> 
> 
> If the stuff is a bit runny(MX2), put one drop on the center(small drop), then put the cooler over it, if its viscous like TX4, put one drop on center of, then spread it around with finger(use plastic to cover your finger).




But does that have any effect on temps? That is the all important question I think. Would love to see Hardware Secrets repeating the same tests with a HDT cooler.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry guys I was talking about the normal heat sink.In my Hyper TX3 there were grooves due to the heat pipes so I had to apply TIM using a card.


----------



## Apt (Jun 24, 2011)

Installing The CPU Cooler : Best Of Tomâ€™s Hardware: How To Build A PC
See this link. 
It basically says that applying small dots on the contact areas is the best way. 
It creates a mess but turns out OK


----------



## piedpiper (Jul 4, 2011)

Can water or whisky remove the remains of thermal compound from the CPU and HSF?


----------



## asingh (Jul 4, 2011)

^^
Nopes will not.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 4, 2011)

It will remove the compound but will leave behind alcohol residue.

Isopropyl alcohol is the best cleaner.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 4, 2011)

Actually I never used any liquid to clean.I used a rough cloth and wiped it strongly.


----------



## piedpiper (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh..Where can I get 'Isopropyl alcohol'? I asked one of the chemist shop, they have this syringical spirit (doctors apply to our skin before they give an injection). So should this do the job? costs around Rs25.


----------



## tkin (Jul 4, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> Actually I never used any liquid to clean.I used a rough cloth and wiped it strongly.


Won't work with stuff like TX4, just try it 



piedpiper said:


> Oh..Where can I get 'Isopropyl alcohol'? I asked one of the chemist shop, they have this syringical spirit (doctors apply to our skin before they give an injection). So should this do the job? costs around Rs25.


Yes, that's the one.


----------



## Skud (Jul 4, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> Actually I never used any liquid to clean.I used a rough cloth and wiped it strongly.



Only once I need to remove the TIM from CPU, and had simply wiped it with a clean cotton swab.


----------



## asingh (Jul 4, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> Actually I never used any liquid to clean.I used a rough cloth and wiped it strongly.


Would not give a clean surface.



piedpiper said:


> Oh..Where can I get 'Isopropyl alcohol'? I asked one of the chemist shop, they have this syringical spirit (doctors apply to our skin before they give an injection). So should this do the job? costs around Rs25.


Doctor's Spirit.



Skud said:


> Only once I need to remove the TIM from CPU, and had simply wiped it with a clean cotton swab.


Same as above.


----------



## piedpiper (Jul 4, 2011)

okay!! Thank you tkin.


----------

